

Help - being forced to use IE 6 SP1 - paulitex
http://www.paulitex.com/post/30111145305/help-being-forced-to-use-ie-6-sp1

======
83457
I would just assume that is the _minimum_ requirement until I ran into a
problem.

~~~
jorts
That's how I would interpret it as well.

~~~
dromidas
That's definitely the way I read it too. I don't go out and buy Pentium 3's
and install 256 MB of ram when I read video game requirements. Author must
have a very cluttered room.

------
calciphus
"Very open to helpful suggestions"

Site has no comments section. So...yeah.

Visited with a handful of browsers and found no issues (though admittedly,
can't log in, not a member), but the system kicks back no errors visiting with
an up-to-date Chrome or Firefox.

Worst case, just get an extension that lets you change your browser ID string.
Unless it's using some of the proprietary OS hooks (which I can't imagine)
it'll never come up.

Mountains of molehills and all that.

------
chmod775
This is a url to their official website and if you visit the link with
JavaScript disabled you'll see what they most likely consider 'officially
supported'.

They're not saying you couldn't use anything different/newer though.

[https://www.bluecrossma.com/ProviderPortal/view/providerport...](https://www.bluecrossma.com/ProviderPortal/view/providerportal/index.html)

------
J446
I don't know whether to laugh or cry...

------
lanna
I don't wanna live in this world anymore.

